# Share your favorite bath and body recipes!



## Mandy

Share your favorite soap or bath and body product recipe with us!


----------



## alexrock23

Detoxifying Bath
You'll need:

    * 2 drops of Geranium
    * 2 drops of Rosemary
    * 2 drop of Juniper Berry
    * 2 drops of Lavender 

Mix together in an amber bottle. Then add 5−8 drops to bath. You might want to mix a larger quantity so you can use on a weekly basis.

Recipe adapted from Aromatherapy Handbook for Beauty, Hair, and Skin Care by Erich Keller


----------



## PrairieCraft

alexrock23 said:
			
		

> Detoxifying Bath
> You'll need:
> 
> * 2 drops of Geranium
> * 2 drops of Rosemary
> * 2 drop of Juniper Berry
> * 2 drops of Lavender
> 
> Mix together in an amber bottle. Then add 5−8 drops to bath. You might want to mix a larger quantity so you can use on a weekly basis.
> 
> Recipe adapted from Aromatherapy Handbook for Beauty, Hair, and Skin Care by Erich Keller




The oils will just float on top of the water and stick to the side of your tub unless you put them in a salt first, epsom salt is great.


----------



## Maythorn

I just like fine, white Dead Sea Salts and regular sea salt beads from Walmart measured out in equal amounts.  Very easy to color but you have to find scents that don't morph in bath salts.  I've found a few that stay true blue.  I use about 1/4 teaspoon of scent per 4 oz of salts or sometimes just a few drops more when it's a lighter scent.


----------



## cherrychnagan

I am making a lotion similar to Shea Terra's which has distilled water,  shea butter, e-wax, stearic,  and a water preservative.  The shea is at 20%, water at 79%.  How much stearic, e-wax, and water preservative do I need?  
Also, I'll be making a lighter version with 15% shea, and 84% water.  What percentages of stearic, e-wax, and preservative do I need for this version?

All my thanks in advance.

Cheryl.


----------



## Hazel

cherrychnagan said:
			
		

> I am making a lotion similar to Shea Terra's which has distilled water,  shea butter, e-wax, stearic,  and a water preservative.  The shea is at 20%, water at 79%.  How much stearic, e-wax, and water preservative do I need?
> Also, I'll be making a lighter version with 15% shea, and 84% water.  What percentages of stearic, e-wax, and preservative do I need for this version?
> 
> All my thanks in advance.
> 
> Cheryl.



I don't know where you got these recipes but the percentages in both add up to 99% which only leaves 1% for the remaining three ingredients. I highly recommend you read SBN's blog on lotion making. http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/

She also generously posted an article titled "Making Your First Lotion" which you will find helpful. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1020026/lotionm ... torial.pdf


----------



## cherrychnagan

Hi Hazel,
The 85% should have read 80%.  Thanks for the two addresses for tips on making lotion.  
Che4ryl


----------



## Hazel

The percentages are still too high. You have 5% left which isn't enough for stearic acid, ewax and a preservative.


----------



## katinagj

I made these lotion bars for people for Christmas last year and my SIL really liked them as a baby lotion for her son. 

They are SUPER simple... 

1 part beeswax
1 part shea butter
1 part jojoba oil
20-40 drops FO depending on your preference. 

Melt the beeswax in a jar holding the bottom in a pan of water over the stove, then when its mostly melted add the shea butter and heat until it is just melted(DO NOT over heat... if you heat it up too much it tends to crystalize). Take off the heat add in the Jojoba oil. Add fragrance oil and stir. Pour into mold. Once cooled and hardened it can be used immediately. Keep in an airtight container. I never found that I needed to add any kind of preservative. But I've also never had one last for longer than 3 months.

I love lotion bars, they are soooo easy to make yet SO luxurious! 

You can also make bath melts with cocoa butter, melting it down and adding fragrance or essential oils. Then you just put them into candy size molds and let cool. That way when bathtime comes around you can just throw in one or two. I like using these for baby bathtime with lavender oil.


----------



## katinagj

I just realized that I put drops instead of percentage of fragrance oil. T'm not sure of percentage. But I think usually lotion bars have about 1-2% FO


----------



## lizflowers42

Easy lotion bars! 

1 part beeswax
1 part cocoa butter
1 part coconut oil

Melt in double boiler or for easy clean up use a canning jar and submerge in a pot of water. The beeswax will take the longest to melt. Once all have melted down carefully pour into soap molds, candy molds, ice cube trays...what ever you like! Allow to harden and pop out of mold! They smell wonderful with out fragrance!  The best part is that you can use this as lip balm if you use cosmetic grade butters/oil. 

I make a bar of this and use it as soon as I have toweled off from a shower. Since I have curly hair I scrunch my hair directly after moisturizing and the oil gives me great frizz control!


----------



## frogsong

Favorite salve
1 part beeswax
1 part Shea butter
1 1/2 part liquid oil like olive, almond, avocado, etc. 
1/2 part oil like neem, macadamia nut, rose hip or evening primrose
Melt it all together, then drizzle in Vitamin E oil and any EOs. Then I whip it with a hand mixer as it cools. Normal people would find this too greasy but I have painfully dry skin.  :cry: 

Favorite lip balm
1 part cocoa butter
1 part beeswax
1 part oil
Melt together, add Vitamin E oil and EOs and pour into containers

Favorite body scrub
http://www.heygorg.com/2012/04/diy-body ... favor.html
This scrub allowed me to <3 my feet again!!


----------



## Lilahblossom

My new favs are the Bramble Berry recipe for lotion bars (I can sub butters and oils) I don't use color or fragrance. And Nature's Garden recipe for Dream Cream. Both recipes are on their sites.


----------



## dudeitsashley

I love the body butter from Swiftcraftymonkey's blog. Here is the recipe I use:
Heated Water Phase
52% Distilled Water
10% Aloe Vera Liquid
2% Glycerin or Sodium Lactate
Heated Oil Phase
5% Walnut Oil
5% Hazelnut Oil
10% Cocoa Butter
5% Shea Butter
6% Polawax
3% Cetyl Alcohol
Cool Down Phase
1% Optiphen
1% Fragrance Oil

I often switch out the oils to try others such as jojoba, avocado, and so on.:smile: I also really enjoy her lotion recipe!


----------



## Lisars

My favorite is a simple body spray that I make for myself. 

4 ounces vanilla infused FCO
7 drops of lavender eo

Smells heavenly!


----------



## AnitaB

PrairieCraft said:


> The oils will just float on top of the water and stick to the side of your tub unless you put them in a salt first, epsom salt is great.




That sounds wonderful, but how much epsom salt?


----------



## Pepsi Girl

Lilahblossom said:


> My new favs are the Bramble Berry recipe for lotion bars (I can sub butters and oils) I don't use color or fragrance. And Nature's Garden recipe for Dream Cream. Both recipes are on their sites.



I do not see recipes on their site but it did have links to other sites is that what you mean?


----------



## misskat22

Lilahblossom said:


> My new favs are the Bramble Berry recipe for lotion bars (I can sub butters and oils) I don't use color or fragrance. And Nature's Garden recipe for Dream Cream. Both recipes are on their sites.



Do you use the Lotion Bar Love recipe? I like that one! I use the amount of shea as cocoa and then the amount of cocoa as shea as I like a harder bar and they're really nice! I also leave out the green tea extract (because I don't have it). I pour them into guest soap molds and put them into tins when they're hard 

Soapqueen blog post for lotion bar love: http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/lotion/lotion-bar-love/


----------



## Miz Jenny

lizflowers42 said:


> Easy lotion bars!
> Since I have curly hair I scrunch my hair directly after moisturizing and the oil gives me great frizz control!



In the shower, or after you've towel-dried your hair?


----------



## misskat22

Jenny, I'd take a stab at saying (sorry if I'm wrong!) that she probably moisturizes with the bar then whatever is left on her hands she scrunches into her hair for the frizz control.


----------



## Miz Jenny

Thanks, Krystal. In my mind's eye, I'm schmearing beeswax all over my head and it's not a pretty sight. LOL It's rainy & dreary up here & my mind is kinda that way too.


----------



## Pepsi Girl

misskat22 said:


> Jenny, I'd take a stab at saying (sorry if I'm wrong!) that she probably moisturizes with the bar then whatever is left on her hands she scrunches into her hair for the frizz control.



That's just what I was thinking also!


----------



## lizflowers42

Miz Jenny said:


> In the shower, or after you've towel-dried your hair?





misskat22 said:


> Jenny, I'd take a stab at saying (sorry if I'm wrong!) that she probably moisturizes with the bar then whatever is left on her hands she scrunches into her hair for the frizz control.



Tee-hee, Misskat22 nailed it.  Sorry I didn't see this sooner


----------



## kmarvel

misskat22 said:


> Do you use the Lotion Bar Love recipe? I like that one! I use the amount of shea as cocoa and then the amount of cocoa as shea as I like a harder bar and they're really nice! I also leave out the green tea extract (because I don't have it). I pour them into guest soap molds and put them into tins when they're hard
> 
> Soapqueen blog post for lotion bar love: http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/lotion/lotion-bar-love/



Which oil do you use the shea or the cocoa butter??  Your sentence above contradicts itself.  lol

*Lotion Bar*

my new found lotion bar recipe.

2 parts local beeswax
2 parts mango butter
2 parts avocado oil
 1/4th tsp  Vitamin E
 1/8th tsp  cornstarch
20 - 25 drops of any FO I have


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman

How is it?


----------



## HerbalEarthling

kmarvel said:


> my new found lotion bar recipe.
> 
> 2 parts local beeswax
> 2 parts mango butter
> 2 parts avocado oil
> 1/4th tsp  Vitamin E
> 1/8th tsp  cornstarch
> 20 - 25 drops of any FO I have



I've never had the opportunity to work with mango butter. Is it as hard as cocoa butter or more like Shea? Trying to figure out how to substitute. I need something more serious for my skin. Firewood season is upon us and my poor hands...


----------



## hmlove1218

HerbalEarthling said:


> I've never had the opportunity to work with mango butter. Is it as hard as cocoa butter or more like Shea? Trying to figure out how to substitute. I need something more serious for my skin. Firewood season is upon us and my poor hands...



It's kind of in between. It's firmer than shea, but not as solid as cocoa butter.


----------



## new12soap

kmarvel said:


> Which oil do you use the shea or the cocoa butter??  Your sentence above contradicts itself.  lol



I believe she used both, and just swapped the amounts to make it a harder bar.

Soap Queen recipe calls for 5oz shea and 3oz cocoa, so the way I read it, misskat22 used 5oz cocoa butter and 3oz shea butter.

HerbalEarthling, for info on butters, oils, properties, preservatives, well pretty much anything as far as hand crafted cosmetics and their ingredients goes, try susan barclay nicols' site http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/

and for butter comparison

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1020026/buttercomparisonchart.pdf


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts

For body butter, I do 50% firm butters, 25% coconut oil (if there's another semi-firm oil/butter out there I suspect it would be good too), and 25% liquid oil.  But the absolute magic ingredient is tapioca starch.  I use it at a rate of a little shy of a level teaspoon per cup of oils.  Just toss it in after you get it whipped and mix well.  I'm telling you, the difference is just stunning.  It takes it from feeling like a greasy mess to something really silky, and luxurious.  It's not just that it cuts the oily feeling-  it's amazing stuff.


----------



## BekahAnne

I love bath melts 70g of cocoa butter, 30g of Shea butter, and .5ml of essential oils and put it in Mimi muffin liners. takes a few days to fully harden but when it does its mighty fine! And can be used as a lotion bar it's pretty hard had them sitting on top of my fridge in my hot kitchen at thanksgiving time and didn't soften up.  I love tehe!


----------



## kmarvel

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> How is it?




EG,

They turn out great.  I have sold many of them.  It is a bit of a pain to melt the beeswax, but the girls at work love them.

I made my first body butter last week and it turned out really nice.  I will probably just make those as gifts for family and friends.


----------



## regansoap

Pudding and peanuts would cornflour or I think American people call it cornstarch work the same do you think?? Tia


----------



## JuneP

When you say parts,p   please share what parts you used - cups, tablespoons, etcetc. I love those ingredients and would love to try your recipe. I've never made a lotion bar and would like to try one.




kmarvel said:


> my new found lotion bar recipe.
> 
> 2 parts local beeswax
> 2 parts mango butter
> 2 parts avocado oil
> 1/4th tsp  Vitamin E
> 1/8th tsp  cornstarch
> 20 - 25 drops of any FO I have


----------



## cmzaha

JuneP said:


> When you say parts,p   please share what parts you used - cups, tablespoons, etcetc. I love those ingredients and would love to try your recipe. I've never made a lotion bar and would like to try one.


It really does not matter as you can guess at the Vitamin E and Cornstarch. The basic is approx 33.33% x 3. You can then add in cornstarch to feel and Vitamin E. Neither make a big difference of proportion in lotion bars unless you go crazy with the amounts. Although I would not like this one, lotion bars are more a personal preference of what you like, versus someones set recipe, and you may love it. I add in IPM to cut greasy in mine and to help absorption, not cornstarch


----------



## BabyPickles106

Is Tapioca Flour the same thing?


----------



## victorrulez

You Can also try the Natural hand made products from rubyloon...this are really more useful...


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts

regansoap said:


> Pudding and peanuts would cornflour or I think American people call it cornstarch work the same do you think?? Tia




Sorry- just saw this.  I think so, but maybe not quite as well. Tapioca starch is available at WSP, on Amazon and if you're in the US, at Whole Foods



BabyPickles106 said:


> Is Tapioca Flour the same thing?




Probably


----------



## DCNeicey122

My Whipped Body Butter


1/2 cup Shea Butter - SB
1/4 cup Cocoa Butter -CB
1/2 cup Mango Butter - MB
1/4 cup Coconut Oil - CO
1/2 cup light oil -jojoba or sweet almond oil or 1/2 of both
2 tbsp Vitamin E
1 tbs arrowroot powder 

10-30 drops of essential oils blend (4 drops Lavender/6 drops Vanilla or 15 lemongrass)

Melt the CB in a double boiler.
Let the MB & SB soften on the stove while the CB melts. 
Mix the melted CB with the light oils, essential oil & vitamin E oil. 
Add the liquid oils to the softened butter and arrowroot. 
Whip using a hand mixer until it's light and fluffy. (If the mixture is to runny refrigerate for 15-20 min or it starts to slightly solidify.  

I store my body butter in a double walled plastic jar. It doesn't melt as easy. 

If the mix is too oily for you add more arrowroot. I use natural unprocessed butters. 
**Don't  use if your allergic to any of the butters**


----------



## Dahila

that's an old thread........ and we do not use cups or teaspoons, we use percentage and weight here, Welcome to the forum. you should make your own thread


----------



## Millie

Because this thread has been active for many years, I think it is still a good place to post B&B recipes that might get overwhelmed by all the soapy threads. At least, I still look here


----------



## Dahila

ok.........


----------



## biarine

Here's my favourite body product in winter.

                       Body butter

50g meadowfoam oil
50g peach kernel oil 
30g black seed oil 
30g cacao butter
15g Shea butter
15g mango butter
5g rosehip oil
10g beeswax ( optional) 
1/2 - 1 teaspoon lavender or rosewood 
1-2 g liquid silk
1-2g vitamin E


----------



## cmzaha

biarine said:


> Here's my favourite body product in winter.
> 
> Body butter
> 
> 50g meadowfoam oil
> 50g peach kernel oil
> 30g black seed oil
> 30g cacao butter
> 15g Shea butter
> 15g mango butter
> 5g rosehip oil
> 10g beeswax ( optional)
> 1/2 - 1 teaspoon lavender or rosewood
> 1-2 g liquid silk
> 1-2g vitamin E


Correct me If I am wrong, but isn't liquid silk water based? I am paranoid about adding any water to anhydrous without a  preservative


----------



## biarine

cmzaha said:


> Correct me If I am wrong, but isn't liquid silk water based? I am paranoid about adding any water to anhydrous without a  preservative




That's a good point, I am not sure but I am using the same recipe for 2 years now but they're ok. I will ask my Chemist friend.


----------



## asmita

biarine said:


> That's a good point, I am not sure but I am using the same recipe for 2 years now but they're ok. I will ask my Chemist friend.



You get water-based silk and oil-soluble silk. For anhydrous products use oil-soluble ones.


----------



## Laurabolyard

PuddinAndPeanuts said:


> For body butter, I do 50% firm butters, 25% coconut oil (if there's another semi-firm oil/butter out there I suspect it would be good too), and 25% liquid oil.  But the absolute magic ingredient is tapioca starch.  I use it at a rate of a little shy of a level teaspoon per cup of oils.  Just toss it in after you get it whipped and mix well.  I'm telling you, the difference is just stunning.  It takes it from feeling like a greasy mess to something really silky, and luxurious.  It's not just that it cuts the oily feeling-  it's amazing stuff.



I'm thinking about trying this, as I have everything on hand. Any thoughts?  Also, I have some apricot oil, but I am completely unfamiliar with that.



Laurabolyard said:


> I'm thinking about trying this, as I have everything on hand. Any thoughts?  Also, I have some apricot oil, but I am completely unfamiliar with that.



Lol, is this thread still breathing?  :bunny:


----------



## Candyb

Lisars said:


> My favorite is a simple body spray that I make for myself.
> 
> 4 ounces vanilla infused FCO
> 7 drops of lavender eo
> 
> Smells heavenly!



What is FCO?


----------



## cmzaha

^^^Fractionated Coconut Oil.


----------



## Clarice

Please keep this thread alive!  I just read through it and have about 10 things I have to try!  Thanks to all for all the great recipes! 

@biarine can you post a little bit more about how you blend all these ingredients (order, do you whip or not, any tips?)

I have all on hand, except the liquid silk - and I have the black seed oil in capsule form for colds - so in a pinch i could use them while I order some!

My winter skin is itching for some relief!!!

Thank you!

Whoops - I also forgot to mention that various links to "swiftmonkey" are dead (blog either closed or private?) and I was wondering if any of you still have the recipes / info that were referenced and would be willing to share?

your first lotion (post #6)
butter comparison (post #29
Thanks much!


----------



## Christine Beale

I'm thinking there are a few I want to try too!!!  lol


----------



## Cellador

Swift Crafty Monkey is still around but her blog is by subscription only now (it's well worth it!).  If you're interested in more B & B crafting besides soap, it's the best resource!


----------



## cmzaha

You can subscribe for as little as $1 per month for the Swift Crafty Monkey Blog


----------



## servin

HerbalEarthling said:


> I've never had the opportunity to work with mango butter. Is it as hard as cocoa butter or more like Shea? Trying to figure out how to substitute. I need something more serious for my skin. Firewood season is upon us and my poor hands...


I LOVE mango butter!! It leaves skin feeling almost silky


----------



## Relle

servin said:


> I LOVE mango butter!! It leaves skin feeling almost silky



This person hasn't been here in two years, so I doubt will see your quoted post to them.


----------



## GemstonePony

I'm not sure if this is necroposting, but here's my easy, simple moisturizing bath bomb (bath fizzy?) formula:

(Percentages by weight)

50% Baking soda
25% Citric Acid
5% Cream of Tartar
8% Epsom salt, extra fine
8% cocoa butter
4% Polysorbate 80
1.5% EO/FO, though an extra .5% worth can be added if desired. As always, consult the the safety guidelines for the particular EO/FO. If choosing to lower or remove the fragrance, add difference to the PS-80. 

Melt Cocoa butter band Polysorbate 80 together, and don't mix in the citric acid until all other ingredients have been thoroughly mixed. 

Took me over a dozen attempts to formulate, but this holds together reliably without activating, doesn't foam too much in a jacuzzi, and solubilizes the cocoa butter into the water so your skin can absorb it fairly well without leaving a film on your skin or the tub (that I've noticed). 

It won't handle much more than 1/8th tsp of Mica per pound of batch, and it won't foam at all if there isn't constant surface agitation.


----------



## Darnol91

cmzaha said:


> You can subscribe for as little as $1 per month for the Swift Crafty Monkey Blog


 
how do I subscribe? There is no subscribe button on the links


----------



## cmzaha

Darnol91 said:


> how do I subscribe? There is no subscribe button on the links


Membership Levels – Point of Interest


----------



## lsg

Here is an easy one for a stocking stuffer.  I think I got the recipe from The Soap Dish.

Easy Salt Scrub

12 oz clear M&P base
.32 oz EO or FO
1.9 oz sweet almond oil
8 drops liquid bath bomb colorant
10.6 oz Epsom salts

Melt M&P base.  Add sweet almond oil, colorant and FO/EO.  Stir until well blended.  Add Epsom salts and mix thoroughly.  Scoop into sterile containers, tap containers on table to release air bubbles, put on lid and label.


----------



## WyGal

DCNeicey122 said:


> My Whipped Body Butter
> 
> 
> 1/2 cup Shea Butter - SB
> 1/4 cup Cocoa Butter -CB
> 1/2 cup Mango Butter - MB
> 1/4 cup Coconut Oil - CO
> 1/2 cup light oil -jojoba or sweet almond oil or 1/2 of both
> 2 tbsp Vitamin E
> 1 tbs arrowroot powder
> 
> 10-30 drops of essential oils blend (4 drops Lavender/6 drops Vanilla or 15 lemongrass)
> 
> Melt the CB in a double boiler.
> Let the MB & SB soften on the stove while the CB melts.
> Mix the melted CB with the light oils, essential oil & vitamin E oil.
> Add the liquid oils to the softened butter and arrowroot.
> Whip using a hand mixer until it's light and fluffy. (If the mixture is to runny refrigerate for 15-20 min or it starts to slightly solidify.
> 
> I store my body butter in a double walled plastic jar. It doesn't melt as easy.
> 
> If the mix is too oily for you add more arrowroot. I use natural unprocessed butters.
> **Don't  use if your allergic to any of the butters**


We can't get arrowroot here. What else could I use?


----------



## lsg

How about tapioca starch or corn starch?


----------



## GemstonePony

I believe Isopropyl Myristate (IPM) was also mentioned as a substitute in a recent thread.


----------



## Winter8

new12soap said:


> I believe she used both, and just swapped the amounts to make it a harder bar.
> 
> Soap Queen recipe calls for 5oz shea and 3oz cocoa, so the way I read it, misskat22 used 5oz cocoa butter and 3oz shea butter.
> 
> HerbalEarthling, for info on butters, oils, properties, preservatives, well pretty much anything as far as hand crafted cosmetics and their ingredients goes, try susan barclay nicols' site Blogger
> 
> and for butter comparison
> 
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1020026/buttercomparisonchart.pdf


I tried clicking on the link to craft monkey and it said I was denied. Do I need to subscribe to their blog somewhere?


----------



## lsg

Winter8 said:


> I tried clicking on the link to craft monkey and it said I was denied. Do I need to subscribe to their blog somewhere?


Yes, you will need to subscribe.  The cheapest member subscription is $1 per month.


----------



## Juggsy

Winter8 said:


> I tried clicking on the link to craft monkey and it said I was denied. Do I need to subscribe to their blog somewhere?


Yes if you want access to the formula directory you actually need to buy a subscription that's a minimum of $3 per month. I really love Susan Barclay-Nichols's blog. She is extremely helpful and RESPECTS the science (something I notice a lot is the internet *seems* full of self-appointed experts). Jane Barber from making skincare is also a valuable resource if you are starting out. 

You can subscribe to Swift Monkey *here*


----------



## maminimu

Juggsy said:


> Yes if you want access to the formula directory you actually need to buy a subscription that's a minimum of $3 per month. I really love Susan Barclay-Nichols's blog. She is extremely helpful and RESPECTS the science (something I notice a lot is the internet *seems* full of self-appointed experts). Jane Barber from making skincare is also a valuable resource if you are starting out.
> 
> You can subscribe to Swift Monkey *here*


Thanks for post. i subscribe to swift monkey. Just 3$ per month. nice.


----------



## Juggsy

maminimu said:


> Thanks for post. i subscribe to swift monkey. Just 3$ per month. nice.


Awesome


----------

